# Makita Combo Set



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I just got this Li-ion18V compact drill and impact combo and it rocks!
http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LCT300...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1200650551&sr=1-2
I highly recomend it.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

I had the drill/driver for less than two weeks and returned it for a full refund. The problem is that the trigger and switches are not, IMHO, properly sealed against the dust that's inevitable from drilling. It actually looks - to me at least - as if the motor sucks the dust in through the switch openings and crevices. After drilling a series of holes on a job one afternoon, I couldn't change speeds, forward/reverse or get the trigger to return to zero. I could hear the grittiness so I had to quickly flood them with a quick-drying cleaner/lubricant that wouldn't harm the finish. It worked and I didn't think that it was anywhere near worth the $200 I paid for it.

A branded pro quality drill/driver IMO has to stand up to the rigors of daily use and regardless of what one is drilling into or through - wood, drywall, steel, masonry, concrete, vinyl siding, plastic, etc. - there is going to be dust.

I hope you'll have much better luck with yours. Aside from the dust/switches problem I experienced, it was powerful, lightweight and had great run time.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Oct 25, 2006)

End Grain
Be happy you did. Now I am a Makita Man, I have several of there tools and none have done me wrong until this drill. Mine was made in China not Japan. I lost 2nd and 3rd gears. Took it apart and the motor was encased in 1/8" of dust and dirt. I got mine free from buying the impact so no money lost but still, very disappointing.


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

is the Li-ion18V worth the extra money ?


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

terri_and_jj said:


> is the Li-ion18V worth the extra money ?


IMO, no, if the drill itself can't stand up to the rigors of actual daily use. Having powerful and long lasting batteries doesn't mean much if the tool itself doesn't function as well as - if not better than - what's already out there and has been proven by pros to last, whether it uses nicad, NiMH or Li-Ion.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

I have had opposite experience with it. I dropped mine in a creek. Cused, removed the batter and let it dry in the sun and continued my project 10 mins later still goes strong.


----------



## bwinters12 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the seven piece combo kit. The problem I've had with mine is the sawzall blade pops out quite frequently.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

terri_and_jj said:


> is the Li-ion18V worth the extra money ?


When I was re-securing the exterior planking on my house, I would get about 45 minutes of continuous use out of the old Ni-cad batteries screwing 2" screws. How long would the Lo-ion last?


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

This is a long-winded post for sure but I just wanted to share what I have come to learn on the subject of cordless tool batteries.

From what I have read about the various types of batteries and from what I have already experienced owning tools that use each type, I would say that Li-Ion is great for faster recharges and more evenly sustained power throughout the charge. But, a Li-Ion pack will not gradually get weak and slow up the tool. By design, it konks out suddenly and must be fully recharged. Because the temperature of the battery is a major consideration throughout the charging process, the battery may not charge up in certain situations as rapidly as one might have been led to believe. Li-Ion chargers monitor the power level as well as the internal temperature of the batteries as they're being charged so that damage to the cells does not occur.

NiMh doesn't succumb to the memory effect of NiCads, has pretty good longevity of charge in operation but will discharge if it's just sitting around and not being used. NiMh apparently does not have the overall life expectancy of NiCads or as many recharging/discharging cycles. Like Li-Ion, battery temperature may require longer recharging times in certain situations. NiMh is fast becoming the forgotten stepchild of power tools as the fight now seems to be between the venerable, time-proven NiCads and the upstart Li-Ion packs.

NiCads, despite all of our past experiences, heavier weight, larger size, the nagging memory effect, longer recharging times, etc., remain the least expensive battery pack to buy, still offer the greatest sustained power levels - not necessarily run time - of operation and, if discharged normally and recharged properly, will last for many years and continue to function at a high level. They are bulkier and heavier than their Li-Ion counterparts but it is doubtful that NiCads will disappear any time soon. Most folks quickly ruin NiCads by leaving them on charge all the time or by not fully running them down before recharging them.

In my personal experience over the years, I have found that if your means allow it, a quality cordless power tool with at least two sound interchangeable NiCad packs, maybe even a third if you're a tradesperson, and a spare charger will get you through most any job. As you run with one, the exhausted one gets recharged and so on. You may not get the longest possible run time - as with Li-Ions - but this Country has been built, remodeled and repaired square on the backs of NiCad battery packs for the last 20+ years.

Have a pleasant Sunday!


----------

